# Screensaver & startup sound not working???



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ever since i upgraded to windows 10 a week or two ago my screensaver hasn't been working. I have the screensaver set for 8 minutes & i never see it come on. Is it not working because of a bug in windows 10 or something else. Also every time i turn on my laptop i never hear the windows startup sound but the sound properties says it's supposed to. There's nothing wrong with the speakers because all other sounds & music plays normally. I'm assuming this issue could also be caused by a windows 10 bug but i would like another opinion. I'll post a snap shot of the screensaver & audio setting so you can see for yourself that they're set to be on. 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU 2127U @ 1.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3983 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2040 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 454712 MB, Free - 380262 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0FXP6Y
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled
AVG Free is installed & Up to date.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just to eliminate one possibility--if you click on Preview in that screensaver window it comes on and stays until you do something to interrupt it?


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes the preview button works normally.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I just tried changing the screensaver from ribbons to bubbles & now it's working. Guess the problem was that one screensaver. 

Do you have any ideas about the windows startup sound not working?


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Update: Windows Update just installed update KB3081436 & now the startup sound is working normally. Guess that issue was caused by a bug that's been fixed by microsoft.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good to hear. I had no ideas.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Now the windows startup sound is back to not working & i didn't change anything. It's probably another bug. Thanks Microsoft i really appreciate it. Not Really.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I commented in another thread about the startup sound not working & i got this response that i'll quote below.



flavallee said:


> There are driver issues with certain computers with certain devices in Windows 10.
> 
> Sound issues appear to be on top of the list.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


After reading this i went to device manager & updated the audio drivers & after restarting the computer the startup sound still doesn't work. I've noticed every time windows installs an update the startup sound will play when windows is restarted after installing the update then it goes back to not working. I'm guessing this could be a microsoft issue with the drivers but i'm not sure since all of the other sounds play normally.


----------

